# المنتديات الخاصة > مواهب الطلاب >  أقوال أعجبتنى ......

## اسراء الماحى

لا تتحدث عن أموالك أمام فقير، لا تتحدث عن صحتك أمام عليل،

لا تتحدث عن قوتك أمام ضعيف، لا تتحدث عن سعادتك أمام تعيس،
… 
لا تتحدث عن حريتك أمام سجين، لا تتحدث عن أولادك أمام عقيم،

لا تتحدث عن والدك أمام يتيم..فجراحهم لا تحتمل المزيد..

زِن كلامك في كل أمور حياتك واجعل مراعاة شعور الآخرين جزءاً من شخصيتك..

حتى لا يأتي يوم تجدك فيه وحيداً مع جُرحك .!

فلا ترقص على جراح الآخرين … كي لا يأتي يوم تجد فيه من يرقص على جرحك..

----------


## لارين

زِن كلامك في كل أمور حياتك واجعل مراعاة شعور الآخرين جزءاً من شخصيتك..

ياليت الكل يسمع ويعقل

----------

